# Five Points E-Liquid - Juice Reviews



## Wyvern (18/12/15)

Ok, so I was lucky. . . I had a sample of each of the flavours. . . .
Lemme start by saying I am not being paid for these reviews 

*Loops* - The smoothest loops flavour I have found so far. It is a really amazing flavour, I cannot put my finger on the different flavours in it. For me the only thing I would change on it is a little bit more cereal please  My brother has decided this is the best loops flavour we have tried by far. Its not overly sweet or tart, well balanced and amazing in the aromamizer as well as on a dripper.

*The Milk* - Mouths full of fresh berries, juicy with a hint of tartness on the inhale and so much creamy, fluffy marshmallow on the exhale. (Think of the marshmallow fluff in a chocolate log or sweetie pie). An easy ADV for me but the sample is small so its being used sparingly as a treat till I get my big bottle.

*Cinnamon-Delish *- I am not a fan of anything cinnamon, I don't even like cinnamon pancakes. I am using cinnamon pancakes tho as a comparison, this tasted like freshly baked warm fluffy pancakes with cinnamon sugar sprinkled over it. It's not something I will vape a lot of, but my brother stole the sample and claimed it his. He is addicted.

*Vanilla Blast* - This reminded me of a vanilla panna cotta made with real vanilla pods. Rich and creamy and very very very decadent. Its something different and devine. This is a spoil yourself flavour. I can see it paired with a nice cup of strong filter coffee, black.

Then the only fruity vape in the collection:
*Strawnana* - Think of a banana split drizzled with a strawberry syrup. Smooth and sweet with tartness of the berries. The banana is not overpowering at all and I think I have found a banana vape that I like. My brother on the other hand started going bonkers - and the fact that I kept going back for more was impressive.

All the juices was tested on spaced SS coils in my aromamizer with a nice 0.24ohm reading. And on the velocity dripper it was clapton coils - the details are a bit foggy right now since I am still on a flavour high.

All the juices were extremely smooth and no harshness at all.

They are not for sale just yet but will be available online soon. (I hope this post is ok since he isnt a vendor here)
All juice was in 3mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Hi @Wyvern 
Thanks for sharing your impressions

I have edited the title to conform to our convention by adding the " - juice Reviews" phrase - it helps when members see the thread on the feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/15)

Thanks @Silver. See that happens when I'm a bit overtired and with a little bit of a nicotine buzz. I knew I was forgetting something 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Hi @Wyvern, these juices sound amazing from your descriptions

I have just added some spacing to your original post and have made the juice names bold. Just makes it easier to read. Hope you dont mind. I have not changed any of the wording whatsoever.

Just a question, what mg strength were they? Unless I missed it...


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/15)

Hi I just edited my post to add it at the bottom. Sorry silly tapatalk drives me nuts some days. It is a first for me to go back and try the juices again and again. The 10 ml samples died a valiant death over the space of three days. Some of his juices was better than some of the raved about local juices. I know I am still new to vaping but I have found that I have a very fussy palette that I find it very hard to find ADV. I need to change flavour every 3mls or so or I loose interest. I went through about 6ml of each of the juices except for the strawnana and cinnamon delish. But if anyone offered me those two flavours I won't say no the way I used to. All the other brands have been very overpowering in their use of cinnamon and banana. For a new juice this was well researched and tested before release. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (19/12/15)

Sounds good, what are the vg pg ratios? When will this be available?


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/15)

Ernest said:


> Sounds good, what are the vg pg ratios? When will this be available?


I completely forgot to ask them, I have sent them a message now, it will be available from Jan, go have a look for their facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/FivePointsELiquid/


----------



## Ernest (19/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> I completely forgot to ask them, I have sent them a message now, it will be available from Jan, go have a look for their facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/FivePointsELiquid/


Thanks , I will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

These juices are 30 PG / 70 VG


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)

Hmm, I want a nice cinnamon juice something similar to fat boy delight

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wyvern (29/1/16)

shabbar said:


> Hmm, I want a nice cinnamon juice something similar to fat boy delight


I havent tasted that ever, but I can say so far out of all the cinammon vapes I have tasted, this is the only one that doesnt make me gag due to to much cinnamon. Odd as that may sound, since I cant handle cinnamon in my food either, I can taste it a mile away. On the other juices I actually hated the taste, where now if I accidently use my brother's mod with this loaded, I just go oh cinnamon and pass it back to him


----------



## Effjh (3/2/16)

Just a note for anyone getting the latest batch of The Milk, it hasn't been steeped enough if at all. Let it steep for a week to give it a fair shake. I know the feels of buying juice people rave about and it ends up tasting like  So don't be discouraged if you got a recent batch. Mine tastes overbearingly like blue berries at the moment, but luckily I know what it is supposed to taste like so will give it a week for the creams to develop. 

If it doesn't..well then we've got a problem cause I ordered a 100ml.


----------



## Chezzig (9/2/16)

*The Milk*
The Milk is such a smooth Vape.. easily an ADV for me, Its fresh milk with berries but its subtle and def not too sweet.
Absolutely delicious !!!

*Strawnana*

WOW!!! Strawnana to me is Banana & Strawberry Super M's mixed.. Its not over the top sweet either and not over powering.
I LOVE IT and Just ordered another 100mls of this and more of The milk.

*Divine!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Got to try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (9/2/16)

Effjh said:


> Just a note for anyone getting the latest batch of The Milk, it hasn't been steeped enough if at all. Let it steep for a week to give it a fair shake. I know the feels of buying juice people rave about and it ends up tasting like  So don't be discouraged if you got a recent batch. Mine tastes overbearingly like blue berries at the moment, but luckily I know what it is supposed to taste like so will give it a week for the creams to develop.
> 
> If it doesn't..well then we've got a problem cause I ordered a 100ml.


Then you can kindly donate it to me. All his juices are made to order currently so yes you should steep it for a few days to a week.


----------



## Effjh (9/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Then you can kindly donate it to me. All his juices are made to order currently so yes you should steep it for a few days to a week.



Nice try 

Just popped it in my tank and starting to taste the way I remember it. Just thought I'd give people a heads up as he doesn't specifically state it needs steep time, only when I asked.. Someone might vape it straight away and not get the real experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (9/2/16)

Effjh said:


> Nice try
> 
> Just popped it in my tank and starting to taste the way I remember it. Just thought I'd give people a heads up as he doesn't specifically state it needs steep time, only when I asked.. Someone might vape it straight away and not get the real experience.


hehehe I had to try


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

I received the " Yo Berry" & the " Grape' yesterday..... Two new flavours.

Im trying both of these on my Vaporesso tank and still need to try them on my Subtanks 

*Yo Berry* 
A very Smooth Berry yogurt .. like nothing I've ever tasted before, easily an all day vape for me .

*Grape*
Now this brings back memories , It tastes/smells exactly like those black grapes that grew in my garden when I was a kid.. you could squeeze the inside of the grape fully out of its skin. Too flipping delicious.

Ill update when I've tasted both of these in my other tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

OK I am interested. Where do I send my money? I dont use facebook.


----------



## Nova69 (11/3/16)

fivepointseliquid@gmail.com

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Nova69 said:


> fivepointseliquid@gmail.com


TY ☺

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> you could squeeze the inside of the grape fully out of its skin. Too flipping delicious.


With the big bitter seeds? The grapes in my gramps' garden were like this. We used to have bowls full of peeled grapes waiting in the fridge... what good memories wowa. My gramps was a gardener of note.


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> With the big bitter seeds? The grapes in my gramps' garden were like this. We used to have bowls full of peeled grapes waiting in the fridge... what good memories wowa. My gramps was a gardener of note.


Then you are going to love this juice @Lord Vetinari .
I have never had those grapes again .. !!! The skins were so sour but the flesh of the grape was so sweet and tasted to unique

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> With the big bitter seeds? The grapes in my gramps' garden were like this. We used to have bowls full of peeled grapes waiting in the fridge... what good memories wowa. My gramps was a gardener of note.


YES!!! With the big bitter seeds and sour skin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> YES!!! With the big bitter seeds and sour skin


Awwwwe yesssss.... i will get this juice for certain. My gramps in my vape. Thank you so much for the rec!!! Excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

I remember sucking on the odd peel, gave your cheeks that proper shrivelled feeling looool... Almost like goosebumps inside your cheeks


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Awwwwe yesssss.... i will get this juice for certain. My gramps in my vape. Thank you so much for the rec!!! Excited!


I hope it vapes the same for you as it does for me. Let me know when you get it @Lord Vetinari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (11/3/16)

Ashley does do 10ml samples, so you can try it out before committing to bigger bottles. The great thing is he does 10ml, 30ml, 50ml and 100ml bottles, so we're spoiled for choice. Just make sure you let the juices steep a week at least. After a month my bottle of The Milk is fantastic, pure milky goodness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I remember sucking on the odd peel, gave your cheeks that proper shrivelled feeling looool... Almost like goosebumps inside your cheeks


Hahahaha .. Exactly !!! Made my eyes water and my toes curl but was so worth it to get to the inside of that grape!! I have never met anyone in my life who has also tasted those grapes , they taste so different to the grapes we have in the stores .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hahahaha .. Exactly !!! Made my eyes water and my toes curl but was so worth it to get to the inside of that grape!! I have never met anyone in my life who has also tasted those grapes , they taste so different to the grapes we have in the stores .


Well then... let me make you jealous: I found myself a vine. It has been taking 4 years to get to fruiting. First fruits confirmed this was the vine I wanted. It is a Hanepoot variety. Next year I will.have enough to share 

AMPED. For both the fruit and this juice. Thanks again!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (12/3/16)

I believe they're called glippertjies locally and katawba grapes more formally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I believe they're called glippertjies locally and katawba grapes more formally


YES. Exactly right!


----------



## Chezzig (16/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I believe they're called glippertjies locally and katawba grapes more formally


 I never ever knew that !


----------

